
Peer Review Checklist for Embedded Software - georgecmu
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/peer-review-checklist-embedded-software-philip-koopman/?trackingId=0cL5qScaDjJaVT16BWfklA%3D%3D
======
tonteldoos
I know this is (becoming) an (even more) niche industry, but does anyone know
of add-ons, plugins, or dedicated supplemental tools for more mainstream
development tools (GitLab, Jira, etc) that caters for embedded development?

